# creeping tans and bicolors



## Bug (Jul 5, 2018)

Anyone with creeping tans (blanket back) or bicolors want to post pictures? Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Creeping tans???


----------



## Bug (Jul 5, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> Creeping tans???



Dogs that are almost bicolor, but have more tan on them. Usually through the shoulders. Less tan than saddle pattern tho. 

**just figured out it's called blanket back in GSDs. GSDs have strange names for coat colors lol

http://www.doggenetics.co.uk/tan.html


----------



## Shootingstar38 (Sep 24, 2018)

Bug said:


> Anyone with creeping tans (blanket back) or bicolors want to post pictures? Thanks!



What would layla be considered?


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Christine Kemper had a post on her blog a few years back with some good examples of each and explanations: Throw the Ball!: SADDLES AND BICOLORS


I'm assuming you meant Black and Tan Saddle backs/blanket backs and bi-colors.

@Shootingstar38 - I would assume a black and tan saddle back for your girl.


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

This is Jax, my 16mo blanket back black and tan


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've never heard the term "creeping tan" either! 

As mentioned, in GSDs, a black and tan with extensive black is called a Blanket Back. Another term used for Black and Tans with only a little tan showing is Melanistic Black and tan.


----------



## Bug (Jul 5, 2018)

Creeping tan is the term used across all breeds to describe that tan point modification. 

Just like in GSD genetically agouti (aw) dogs are called sable. Genetically sable (Ay) dogs are actually a yellow/cream/tan color and be solid or have some shading. Also Bicolor GSD are genetically tan-point aka Black and Tan (at). And Black and Tan GSD are just modified tanpoints, creating the "saddle" pattern. If anyone is interested in this stuff it's explained in the link I provided above.


----------

